# Widest Tire on an Addict R4?



## Chonut (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm interested in a 2008 Addict R4. I'm curious, can I get a 25mm or even a 28mm (zero to no chance on the 28mm I would think but just asking) tire in there? For non-race applications, I much prefer a 25mm... if it will fit.

Thanks!


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a 25 on my r4 and its a close fit but no problem.


----------



## h20dog73 (Aug 24, 2007)

For what it's worth, I run 28's on my CR1 during the winter and the fit is snug but I have a few mm to spare. They gravel the roads whenever it snows around here so gravel-travel is just an accepted part of winter riding. (Sorry if I just insulted your intelligence but I had to explain this to a Texan once.) Anyway, just find someone with 28's or go into your LBS and see if they will let you mount one. Or you could just gamble $6 and buy one online.


----------

